# Bottom Scooting



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson has just started doing this today - his worming is all up to date - what else could it be? It's not very nice when the kids are always playing on the floor


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Anal glands.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Could be:
Anal glands
Hair that is tickling
Poo clingon that he is trying to get rid of
Oh the joys of owning a pup


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh - so what do I need to do about anal glads then? 

There is nothing stuck


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Anal glads - he may manage to express them himself by scooting on your carpet - you will notice the smell 
Otherwise the vet will empty them for you. 
When they go for a grooming session they will usually empty their glands if they need emptying - they will also trim hair in that area incase it is just tickle irritation that is causing the problem.
Alternatively check out You Tube, use some gloves, have kitchen towel handy and do it yourself while he is in the bath.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Anal glads - he may manage to express them himself by scooting on your carpet - you will notice the smell
> Otherwise the vet will empty them for you.
> When they go for a grooming session they will usually empty their glands if they need emptying - they will also trim hair in that area incase it is just tickle irritation that is causing the problem.
> Alternatively check out You Tube, use some gloves, have kitchen towel handy and do it yourself while he is in the bath.
> Enjoy!!


Oh good Lord I feel queezy - I will pass on the DIY 

Thank you


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Savannah has had to have hers emptied twice already! But no way would I go DIY  The vet suggested putting a spoonful of bran in her food to stop them building up so quickly, easier said than done when she is such a fussy eater. If Jenson is chewing that area you may notice a fishy smell coming from him, if it is his anal glands. Good luck finding the cause.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Well he has been emptied - not by me I may add! He went to the vet for his flea stuff and she had a feel and said they were full so the nurse did the job there and then, she gave him a tapeworm pill too just in case. 

Hopefully that will be it for a while - I have learnt something today!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Jensen said:


> Well he has been emptied - not by me I may add! He went to the vet for his flea stuff and she had a feel and said they were full so the nurse did the job there and then, she gave him a tapeworm pill too just in case.
> 
> Hopefully that will be it for a while - I have learnt something today!!


Not the nicest thing to learn, but a small price to pay for our brilliant dogs. Hope he is feeling more comfortable


----------



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh bless him.
Pip scoots too - when he has a bit of poop stuck (wipes it on the carpet *weep*), before he was de-wormed and frankly all the time....


----------

